# Greeting cards in support of the persecuted church



## a mere housewife (Jul 15, 2013)

I just wanted to sort of clear my throat nervously and announce in a small, squeaky voice that the store is now officially open: October Wednesday


----------



## py3ak (Sep 7, 2013)

Just a couple of small announcements about www.octoberwednesday.com.

A new design is available, pairing this picture with a lovely quote from Thomas Manton. It's an excellent way to send good wishes and cheerful salutations.

Purchasers have made it possible for multiple donations to go to MERF already. The donations are posted every month in the reports section of the website.

In addition, if church bookstores/book tables are interested in carrying the cards, we are happy to send out some samples free of charge. PM me or or use the contact form at October Wednesday. A couple of churches are already doing this. The cards look nice online, but they are better-looking in the flesh.

Thanks to those who gave feedback and have supported the venture with their purchases. Heidi really enjoys designing and making the cards, and I enjoy seeing that.


----------

